# new keymap permission error on non-root console [SOLVED]

## rsa4046

After compiling latest kernel (2.6.14-gentoo-r4), am getting a new message logging into the console (i.e., not within X) as a regular user

```
Keymap 0: Permission denied

Keymap 1: Permission denied

Keymap 2: Permission denied

KDSKBENT: Operation not permitted

loadkeys: could not deallocate keymap 3

```

This message does not appear if I login as root. Does anyone else get this? What does it mean?Last edited by rsa4046 on Mon Jan 02, 2006 6:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hybrid

same here, i think the gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r4 is full of problems as nvidia drivers crash on me, and the spca5xx won't compile either ...

----------

## newtonian

Yes, I have the same error message after using the same kernel.

----------

## rsa4046

Update: verified that problem doesn't occur with using standard kernel sources 2.6.14.3

----------

## zangp888

A quick google reveals that this might be a security feature that is added into the new kernels?

http://home.clara.net/nox/capslock.html  (at the bottom).

Using sudo for loadkeys fixes the problem.

----------

## rsa4046

The problem was my own doing: I had 

```
unicode_start
```

 in my ~/.bashrc (following http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Make_your_system_use_unicode/utf-8), which was redundant as all consoles are UTF-8 prior to login anyway.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## pstradomski

 *Quote:*   

> The problem was my own doing: I had
> 
> Code:
> 
> unicode_start
> ...

 

I had unicode-start in my /etc/profile, because consoles weren't proprerly set into unicode until I did that.

I solved the problem by commenting out the line 

```
dumpkeys | loadkeys --unicode
```

----------

